
Reasoned Discourse and the Principle of Charity - ineedasername
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principle_of_charity
======
greenyoda
This is similar to a statement in the HN Guidelines:

"Please respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone
says, not a weaker one that's easier to criticize. Assume good faith."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ineedasername
Precisely. I've always thought it was particularly astute of them to include
that line. I think guidelines like that are why HN isn't the toxic wasteland
that many other communities filled with people of different viewpoints become.
HN is enough of a melting pot that it could go in that direction, and I've
always been impressed that people here generally manage not to.

